# To Saskatchewan pigeon people, I have two birds that need a good home.



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

I am trying to find a good home for my two birds as I cannot keep them beyond September. This is the time to start looking I think. If I cannot find a home in the next two months I will make plans for a summer release and let them both go. I don't see as I will have any other choice. 

Cameron


----------



## kola2002 (Dec 13, 2004)

Cameron:
I live in Saskatoon as I know you do. PM me about your birds I can most likely help you out.


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Thanks Guy,

I have sent you a PM and my E-Mail address. I live in the city park area, not far from the University bridge. You mentioned feeding wild pigeons under the bridge in one of your previous posts. Perhaps you are even in my neighborhood.

I am looking forward to hearing from you.

Cameron


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Just so everyone knows, I would never actually let my birds go. My comments were what you would call a "hard sell". I made the comments to reflect the urgency of my situation as I will not be a member here beyond the end of the summer and I do need a home for them now. 

Guy did answer my my original post. He is The dad of another well-known member but after one E-mail I got no further response and I can only assume he has lost interest or is unable to help out. If anyone else can help me with my birds I would appreciate your response. I have until June 30th at the latest. That is my timeline. Thanks all, awaiting your reply,

Please Pm me or send me a private E-mail, Thanks,

Cameron.


----------



## The pigeon man (Mar 13, 2006)

OK thats good to hear you wouldnt just let the birds go cause they probably wouldnt survive out there or mabe they would i dont know. Cause if you did i would be mad


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

No sweat pigeon man,

I am not as mean as my post sounded. Just too many years in sales that's all. I really love my birds and was looking for the best home possible. I have actually put off my travel plans twice for the birds and will do it three times if I cannot find a good home. So don't be mad at me, I am just an old fashioned sales type who pushes the envelope a bit. Guess I am getting too old for the modern (nice) soft-sell is all  . 

Cameron


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Cameron, this is just plain old curiosity but you said you would not be a member here beyond the end of summer. Well, even if you go overseas, can't you still stay on as a contributing member? Is this a permanent move?

We would all miss you.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Cameron, this is just plain old curiosity but you said you would not be a member here beyond the end of summer. Well, even if you go overseas, can't you still stay on as a contributing member? Is this a permanent move?
> 
> We would all miss you.


Yeah, Cameron...DITTO above! FOREVER and EVER????


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Hi Maggie and Shi,

Thanks for nice words. Don't encourage me too much though or you won't ever be rid of me. Havn't I caused quite enough trouble already! 

Seriously though, where I am going I can't know for sure that I will have any computer access although I have heard it is available in some places. (Even high speed). I just assume I will be in a new facet of my life and things will change from there on in.

Cameron


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Where have you caused trouble Cameron?

You have brought sincerity, love and compassion to this forum in the short time that you have been member, Honestly I have too many birds, but if you reached a point that you were stressing because you could not find them a home, I would take them.

I always enjoy reading what you have to say, and hold you in very high regard. So you better find a computer over there in Kimbuywa or where ever you are going, because us hens don't like being dumped. First Pidgey, then Phil, and now you. How could you?

Feather


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Feather...Pidgey is baaack...Phil has been without electricity and, I'm sure will be back also...so, that leaves only YOU, Cam, as a dumper possibility!  ROFL

Oh yeah, and for the record, I'll echo Feather's remarks about you as a member...


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Feather said:


> Where have you caused trouble Cameron?
> 
> You have brought sincerity, love and compassion to this forum in the short time that you have been member, Honestly I have too many birds, but if you reached a point that you were stressing because you could not find them a home, I would take them.
> 
> ...


Yes, how could you?? The hens here will be in rebellion until you return where ever you post from....as for whether or not you've stirred enuf controversy in your posts....hmmm, think we still need more of you, Cameron....Don't you dare turn your backs on the 'hens'....

fp


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*OK, Cam, now listen up...*



Camrron said:


> Gee thanks you guys, you are sweeties.
> 
> *You are welcome...Yes, we are... *
> 
> ...


Hopefully for not too long!


----------



## kola2002 (Dec 13, 2004)

Cameron:
I'm sorry you must have misunderstood me. After e-mailing you I was under the understanding that you would be several months till you wished to part with your birds. I made you the offer that I would care for them and I just thought that you would be in touch when the time came. Sorry for the misunderstanding. You are more than welcome to give me a phone call and stop by if you like.

Guy


----------

